# Anyone Know SunnyStandards?



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

If they aren't willing to provide info for you to research via PHR, I'd move on.

Poodle Health Registry Database


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Marcoislandmom,

We are proud of our pedigrees! If you want to check us out on PHD feel free! Our dogs are there, of course, some testing doesn't make it, but most does. I have the records for whoever wants them.

I would worry if they don't want to provide the parents registered names OMO. I don't know these people, not good, or bad. Maybe you asked the question wrong.... 

Most breeders will give you more information than you ever wanted to know about their lines, and poodles in general. I hope it works out for you.

Paragon


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I would move on.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would not personally buy from this breeder after looking at her website. Several red flags for me.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree with BPP, doesnt seem like someone youd want to do business with

Also if youre super curious, she's breeding reds...money down her dogs are from KitSue or another puppy mill


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think Kitsue stopped breeding reds and got into partis long before these dogs would have been born. BUT...I have a pretty good idea where the male might be from. I would not even entertain the idea of buying from a breeder who is hesitant about sharing the ancestry of their breeding dogs!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Isn't there someone who frequents this website who breeds red standards and is from the south, N'oleans to be more specific? I would maybe look in that neighborhood. But that's just me.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> Isn't there someone who frequents this website who breeds red standards and is from the south, N'oleans to be more specific? I would maybe look in that neighborhood. But that's just me.


Yes indeedy!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Marcoislandmom said:


> . Is this a known and reputable breeder?



Dear Marcoisandmom;

You are *not* wrong in any of your thoughts. Getting references from bulletin boards is a start but remember anybody can make a website that says anything. Ask to see health testing paperwork. 

Please check out the Versatility In Poodles link to read about what reputable breeders should health test their parents for - before breeding. There is also a printable breeder questionaire so you can compare breeders.

This breeder may become _known_ but she can not be called, IMHO, _reputable_!

Good luck with your search and I am sure if you *do your homework* you will find a *healthy happy* puppy that is a joy to own.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Wake me up! ha

Hello from the Deep South!

No idea who this breeder is or who her dogs are out of.

I wouldn't assume Kitsue, and tend to agree with Arreau regarding Kitsue's red breeding, though I don't have first hand knowledge, only the grapevine.

And, despite DRASTIC differences in breeding practices, I am extrememly honored to have owned Kitsue's Ruby Lee, "Ruby". She is Annie's mother, and she is also the mother of Lombardi, Rose and Irma. (Kay has another Ruby pup, Teelhaven's Flashfire Runaway who went Best Puppy in her debut AKC show). It is very possible that Ruby will achieve AKC TP (Top Producer) status. I think she would be the only red to achieve that status. The only other possibility would be Terry's Chelsea.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

NOLA Standards said:


> Wake me up! ha
> 
> Hello from the Deep South!
> 
> ...


I have to agree Tabitha! For all the negativity I have heard about Kitsu/Kitsue, I will never be sorry that Holly, who is a Kitsu as well, is my foundation bitch. She is solid as a rock, healthy as a horse, a sweet ladylike soul, and was the mother of all mothers. So, for all the nasty things I have heard, I will be eternally grateful for my happy, healthy 8 1/2 year old Kitsu matriarch.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Nola, Arreau, thanks for your perspective; we often hear only the negatives & forget to honour the positives.

Linda has a lot of Kitsue in her own program & happily I have an amazing pal to show for it.


----------

